# London cube meet - Saturday 1st june



## CHJ (May 24, 2013)

Saturday 1st of June I'm planning a cube meet in the royal festival hall, from about 11 till late.
We'll be somewhere in the lobby or café area but it should be an easy spot, if you can't find us or the venue my number is 0750 873 4441.
The nearest stations are Waterloo and Embankment (directly across-river).
If your coming or would like to come post to this thread.
Callum H-J


----------



## Maccoboy (May 24, 2013)

I should be there


----------



## kinch2002 (May 24, 2013)

See you there


----------



## Brubicks cube (May 24, 2013)

11 am or pm


----------



## CubezUBR (May 24, 2013)

yeah, am or pm? and how long for?


----------



## 5BLD (May 24, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> yeah, am or pm? and how long for?



he said 11 til late, implying 11 am


----------



## CHJ (May 24, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> yeah, am or pm? and how long for?



yup AM, it depends, I generally leave at about 8.30, some others stay later sometimes


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 24, 2013)

I'll be there. Michael I'll bring the cubes you want. I really should dig those out.


----------



## Brubicks cube (May 28, 2013)

I should be there, as long as you are ok with a cuber who you don't know being there.


----------



## CHJ (May 28, 2013)

Brubicks cube said:


> I should be there, as long as you are ok with a cuber who you don't know being there.



of course! we enjoy new cubers! although you should know dan and billy already


----------



## roller (May 28, 2013)

I was a bit late with finding out the date of the meet-up, so it's too late for me to book a day off work ): so gutted, seeing as London is only like 1,5h away from me (Cambridge), but please do keep me updated about future meet-ups, would be great to meet some local cubers! any of you coming to Cambridge Open anyway?


----------



## CHJ (May 28, 2013)

unfortunately I can't go cambridge, but dan, billy, adam, and chris will be there. and of course we'll let you know, infact we have one in august already planned, but i'll let you know more later when its closer to the time


----------



## BillyRain (May 29, 2013)

I am there as standard.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 29, 2013)

CHJ said:


> unfortunately I can't go cambridge, but dan, billy, adam, and chris will be there. and of course we'll let you know, infact we have one in august already planned, but i'll let you know more later when its closer to the time



So I need to get you some lube which isn't sand and a keyboard with a caps lock and/or shift key? =P


----------



## CHJ (May 29, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> So I need to get you some lube which isn't sand and a keyboard with a caps lock and/or shift key? =P



heheh yeah my cubes are cruddy, and the CAPS LOCK? also no tim?


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 29, 2013)

No Tim =(
Not enough notice. He'll be in Nottingham at the bottom of a bottle.


----------



## Brubicks cube (May 31, 2013)

My friend Alex is going but she doesn't have a speedsolving account so i'm signing up for her. Sorry about the short notice. She's also extremely slow(12min) and has only rubik's brand using pochmann as her main (speed)solving method but she has been cubing for 6 years but has failed to improve.


----------



## speedcuber115 (May 31, 2013)

Brubicks cube said:


> My friend Alex is going but she doesn't have a speedsolving account so i'm signing up for her. Sorry about the short notice. She's also extremely slow(12min) and has only rubik's brand using pochmann as her main (speed)solving method but she has been cubing for 6 years but has failed to improve.



my best is 10.65 seconds. if no one believes me look for alex rouse on wca. he was just saying that to annoy me cos I couldn't reply even though I have an account. I use pochmann for bld and 12 min is 3 times my bld average.

is it alright I if I don't come for very long?

I have revision to do so I cant stay too late otherwise ill fail my exams.

is it possible to get 12 min on a fanshi shuang ren???


----------



## CHJ (May 31, 2013)

speedcuber115 said:


> is it alright I if I don't come for very long?
> 
> I have revision to do so I cant stay too late otherwise ill fail my exams.



yeah of course  just come and go when necessary, its fine 

OK GUYS!!! see you tomorrow


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 1, 2013)

DYK RFH doesn't open till 10am.
I'm glad it wasn't raining.


----------



## roller (Jun 1, 2013)

How did it go guys? Any plans for the next meet up?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 1, 2013)

I popped in for a very short while and it was chill

We can have another meet in like, three weeks if you want, I'm up for that


----------



## Brubicks cube (Jun 1, 2013)

I vote another one soon as well.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm up for a week after Cambridge if anyone else is.

Edit - it's a shame that I missed Alex (I would've stayed if I'd known)


----------



## speedcuber115 (Jun 3, 2013)

we should have another one soon. after Cambridge.


----------

